# Short video from the class...Systema Dallas



## SonnyPuzikas (Jul 7, 2009)

Turn up the volume and enjoy...

2 new DVD's on both topics in the video (conditioning and handgun retention) are in production...

Regards,

Sonny Puzikas


----------



## LoneRider (Jul 8, 2009)

Sounds good. I could definitely use that handgun retention video as I normally carry a concealed firearm (H&K USP .45) when off duty when I'm back in garrison. It could also be useful for any of my guys that carry pistols in the field (usually NCOs).


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 8, 2009)

Nice video


----------

